# Scarborough (Brisbane North) Sunday 09 Dec 07



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all.

I have not been fishing for a very long time now, and I hope to get out in the morning....before 0500. Will be leaving from the carpark/beach near the Scarborough Hotel. Sorry about late notice!

Cheers Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Might see you on the water.

Was thinking of heading out from the Queen St boat ramp.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I gotta baby sit in the morning. 

If your after the Snapps try the big gravel patches out wide between Scarborough point and shield st. 400mtrs- 1.8 k's off the beach. Do big drifts dragging a gulp while casting another. The fish seem to be feeding off the bottom. You may get them closer in before sun rise. Plenty of Cod around the rocky outcrops....good luck and leave some for me.


----------

